# Fort Pickens Pier, 07-19-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

My Sisters and I arrived about 715am, escaping from the June grass in the Navarre surf, but it was a very strong out-going current. The Lys had grown to about 2 inches, Hardtails and Juvenile Spanish kept tormenting them. The schools of Neddlefish looked to have increased in numbers to around 50 of them! We caught 2 six inch Lys on a sabiki and free-lined them off the end, no way they could fight the current so they stayed on the west side of the pier, nothing hit them. My sisters each caught a keeper Black Snapper, and a fellow fisherman caught two and donated them to our dinner. Caught 2 seven inch Hardtails on a sabiki and threw them off the end, even they went west with the strong current...a tug boat cut off my sister's and mine eventually died. Trying for more bait on the sabiki, Sis thought she had a couple Hardtails on it, but it lightened up, she had a 12 inch Spanish and 4 missing hooks, lol! At least I did finally catch 2 Spanish, but too small to keep. The bites slowed down around 11am, so we headed home.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice report! I love catching bait almost as much as the real fish...lol Its a good thing the sabiki rigs are cheap, cause I go through 5-10 every trip. So no sharks???


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice job at least you finally got some spanish


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

great report! I was down at the panama peir and caght nothing but hardtail,herring,and like 50 remora. We did see a school of tarpon go by but they didn`t bite anything.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Not one shark and a fellow fisherman put a Spanish Mackerel's head on for bottom bait, no takers.


----------

